# Beauty therapist looking for sponsorship advice



## Amyjane343 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi just wondered if someone could give me some advice i was thinking about moving out to Perth with my boyfriend who works in construction on a holiday working visa, but I am qualified beauty therapist and nail technician both nvq level 2&3 just wondering if I could get sponsored if I met up to good professional standards I've been doing beauty for 7 years now, any advice would be fab thankyou


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

You can find more information at the links in this web site...........Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## Amyjane343 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stella said:


> @Amyjane 343 its really good to hear about this. Definitely i would like to have suggestions from your side. Good luck.


Thankyou Stella just wondered if I could get a job before I got out there and see how I get on there, think we want to move out by the end of the year.


----------



## Amyjane343 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stella said:


> @Amyjane 343 its really good to hear about this. Definitely i would like to have suggestions from your side. Good luck.


Hi Stella do you own a beauty Buisness? Just had a look at the organic link looks very nice.


----------

